# Rank Your Top 10 Strongest Kingdom Characters



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome to all of my fellow Kingdom fans to a most magnificent thread. 

In your opinion, who are the top ten strongest Kingdom characters *in terms of individual fighting ability? *

You can choose from all time characters, only alive characters, even characters who have never shown any fighting ability on panel at all, but their strength was said to be legendary. 

For my list, I will be using only characters that have shown feats on panel:

10. Ouhon

*Spoiler*: __ 






Ouhon has always been a prodigious fighter but from the instant he slayed Earl Shi, I knew that he was one of the most dangerous fighters in the series. He is familiar with extremely high spear-theory and has since then pulled off other insane feats such as forcing Bananji to fight on the defensive, escaping Gyou'Un's Raigoku, and even wounding Gyou'Un.

Even though he is so young, he is already a top ten character imo.




9. Rozo

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rozo is tough to rank as he hasn't shown many phenomenal feats. He kept an injured Danto on the defensive and ultimately got double teamed by he and Heki, but I rank him this high just based on his status as King of the Quanrong, who are one of the strongest armies in the series (if not the individual strongest army) who organize their ranks based heavily on strength, and Rozo is the King of them. 




8. Gyou'Un

*Spoiler*: __ 






"The Martial Might of Zhao," even though Gyou'Un's name has not spread around Zhao due to him strictly fighting within it's borders over most of it's career, he is still one of the most monstrously strong characters in the manga. From Shin directly comparing the strength of his blows to Gaimou of the Fire Dragons, to him being described by Gunei as being a man possessing "inhuman might," to even defeating Ouhon on-panel even after being wounded, Gyou'Un is one of the strongest characters in the manga and my personal favorite character on this list. 




7. Renpa

*Spoiler*: __ 






Arguably the greatest General in the history of Zhao next to Riboku, on top of having decades of experience as a tactician, Renpa is also one of the most legendary warriors in the entire series, with his most notable feat being him overpowering and almost slaying Great General Mougou with relatively moderate difficulty. 

He could be ranked higher but he is relatively lacking in feats in comparison to the characters above him. Still though, one of the strongest warriors in the manga without a doubt. 




6. Gaimou

*Spoiler*: __ 






Probably the character with the least amount of real feats on this list, but the one who I feel has hype to back up his strength. Gaimou is a general with almost no talent as a commander or a tactician, but nonetheless a character who some of the strongest characters in the series in Renpa and Ouki actively avoided challenging in combat. Promoted to the highest rank in the Wei military due to his sheer strength alone, Gaimou's best feat is mercilessly overwhelming Shin in one blow at a time in the manga where Shin had no business being overwhelmed as hard as he was. He spent the rest of their engagements arguably toying with Shin.

I ranked him highly because of his hype as being a general who advanced to his rank with nothing but sheer strength, as well as his feat of sending Shin flying.




5. Ouki

*Spoiler*: __ 






"The Monster Bird of Qin" and a man who needs no introduction, Ouki is one of the most legendary warriors in the history of Kingdom renowned for his epic strength. Ouki has pulled off some of the most awe-inspiring strength feats in Kingdom, including one-shotting Zhao General Shoumou and overpowering Houken *twice, *only having been slayed due to a shot in the back. 

I didn't rank him higher because I do feel like the four characters above him have shown more. 




4. Zenou

*Spoiler*: __ 






Here me out on this one, even though Zenou hasn't shown much, his strength is honestly horrifying, and there's a genuine chance that he could be ranked even higher than the characters above him. For starters, Zenou has yet to be injured on panel. Like, at all. And sure he hasn't fought anybody who has shown amazing feats yet, but the way he swatted Kisui like a bug makes me think that there are very, very few characters who can withstand this guy, let alone defeat him. 




3. Kanmei

*Spoiler*: __ 






"The Giant of Chu" and the Commander-in-Chief of the Chu army sent to represent Chu during the battle of Kankoku Pass, Kanmei's strength is the stuff of legend in Chu. Regarding himself as easily the strongest man in the world while he was alive, Kanmei's resume includes defeating Qin Great General Oukotsu in one blow. As if that isn't already an insane enough feat, this dude overpowers Moubu and pushes Moubu to the limits of his abilities, showing how terrifying his strength is. 





2. Moubu

*Spoiler*: __ 






Regarded by most as "The Strongest Man in China" and personally regarded by Shouheikun as "the most frightening General in Qin," Moubu is a general who's offensive strength is the stuff of legend. From brutally overpowering Rihaku of Zhao's defensive formations (something Shouheikun stated does not even exist in tactics), to actually slaying Kanmei of Chu in combat, to becoming the man regarded by Mouten as being "the strongest offensive General in the History of Qin" Moubu's strength is the real deal. 




1. Houken

*Spoiler*: __ 






The man who Riboku placed as one of the Zhao Great Heavens, the highest military rank in Zhao due to *literally *nothing other than his sheer strength and skill as a warrior, and the man almost universally hated by the Kingdom fandom as being "bullshit," Houken's strength isn't something that needs to be vouched for. From one-shotting the world-famous Gekishin, with one arm, while expressing complete boredom, to initially overpowering Duke Hyou in a manner that can only be described as just completely horrific, to being without a single doubt the character with the highest Martial Skill in the entirety of Kingdom, yeah. Houken is nutty. 

I think he powered up a ton after he almost lost to Ouki (like, he grew ridiculously stronger) and there's no telling how strong he is now in the current storyline. 




I hope you guys enjoy my list  What do you think? What is your top ten?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven't read the kingdom that much ... 7 chapters ... but some things tell me this list should be wrong ... lol

p.s

thanks for the list any way major ... it can be useful once I restarted kingdom


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2019)

1. Houken
2. Moubu
3. Renpa
4. Kenmei
5. Ouki
6. Zenou
7. Gai mou
8. Bajio
9. Tou or Yontawa
10. Rinko

Technically rinko should be 11 since 9 is a tie but fuck it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 28, 2019)

You're missing Yuuren, Kyoukai, Tou, SHK, and Duke Hyou. Most of those are top ten. On your list, they should replace Ouhon, Bozo, Zenou, and Gyou'un. You could argue Gaimou takes a spot instead of one of them though.

The top five should be Moubu, Ouki, Kanmei, Houken, and Renpa (you could dispute the order though.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 28, 2019)

barreltheif said:


> .
> The top five should be Moubu, Ouki, Kanmei, Houken, and Renpa (you could dispute the order though.)


*looks at own top 5*

Indeed


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 28, 2019)

Moubu, Ouki, Kanmei, Houken, and Renpa

this really doesn't change much.



top 6~10 is where things change.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 28, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Moubu, Ouki, Kanmei, Houken, and Renpa
> 
> this really doesn't change much.
> 
> ...


Who you got


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who you got


top 6~10

this 4 are interchange-able
Tou,
Duke Hyou - one of the people who basically overpowered houken even slightly.
Bajio
Kyoukai -when she does her thing-

I really don't know who to give 10 considering there's a lot that can be placed there.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> 1. Houken
> 2. Moubu
> 3. Renpa
> 4. Kenmei
> ...



Rinko and Bajio are not as strong as Gyou’Un, Rinko was defeated by Shin pretty early on, Gyou’Un would Man-handle that version of Shin. Not sure what either of these two have done to warrant being as strong as the Martial Might of Zhou lol

And Yotanwa is stronger than Bajio. She killed a dude who stalemated Bajio easily.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Rinko and Bajio are not as strong as Gyou’Un, Rinko was defeated by Shin pretty early on, Gyou’Un would Man-handle that version of Shin. Not sure what either of these two have done to warrant being as strong as the Martial Might of Zhou lol
> 
> And Yotanwa is stronger than Bajio. She killed a dude who stalemated Bajio easily.


Bajio is stronger depending on the situation, If he needs to save yotanwa, Him > yotanwa but more times than not Yotanwa is pretty much above him.

We have seen that just recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

barreltheif said:


> and Gyou'un. You could argue Gaimou takes a spot instead of one of them though



Shin directly compared Gyou’Un’s strength to Gaimou’s. Plus Gyou’Un is the sword of Rinshoujou, he is the offensive might of one of the greatest generals of all time.

Rinshoujou himself had no fighting ability, therefore it’s undeniable that Gyou’Un is the real deal. Surely he’s in the same strength tier as Renpa and Ouki. 

Hell Bananji was directly compared to Renpa and Kaishibou, and I’d easily argue Gyou’Un > Bananji


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 1, 2019)

1.Moubu(don't @ me)
2.Houken
3.Ouki
4.Kanmei
5.Renpa
6.Gaimou
7.Kyoukai
8.Gyou'un
9.My nibba Duke Hyou
10.Tou

Also Berserker Baijo>Yotanwa


----------



## Juan (Jul 1, 2019)

> zenou above ouki


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Shin directly compared Gyou’Un’s strength to Gaimou’s. Plus Gyou’Un is the sword of Rinshoujou, he is the offensive might of one of the greatest generals of all time. Rinshoujou himself had no fighting ability, therefore it’s undeniable that Gyou’Un is the real deal.



Yes. None of this means that Gyou'un and Gaimou are top 10.



> Surely he’s in the same strength tier as Renpa and Ouki.



??? I have no idea where you got this from. Most of the best great generals aren't on Ouki's level martially, and don't have commanders on his level. Ousen doesn't. Kanki doesn't. Karin doesn't. Kyou didn't. Yotanwa doesn't. Duke Hyou didn't. Why is Gyou'un "surely" Ouki level? 



> Hell Bananji was directly compared to Renpa and Kaishibou, and I’d easily argue Gyou’Un > Bananji



Bananji and Kaishibou are vastly weaker than Renpa. Gyou'un is in between.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

barreltheif said:


> Yes. None of this means that Gyou'un and Gaimou are top 10.



Well as long as you agree they are comparable, though I’d question why you think Renpa would defeat them easily or something lol, surely Gaimou and Gyou’Un are a great deal stronger than a Mougou who gave Renpa a solid fight? 

I think Gyou’Un and Gaimou would do to Mougou exactly what Renpa did, if not worse tbh. I don’t think Renpa is as strong as Ouki lol.



barreltheif said:


> ??? I have no idea where you got this from. Most of the best great generals aren't on Ouki's level martially, and don't have commanders on his level. Ousen doesn't. Kanki doesn't. Karin doesn't. Kyou didn't. Yotanwa doesn't. Duke Hyou didn't. Why is Gyou'un "surely" Ouki level?



There have been other generals debatably DO have people close to Ouki though. Hell Zenou himself would debatably smash Ouki quickly. 

But regardless, what about all the generals who actually do have subordinates around Ouki Level? Why didn’t you mention them? 

Ouki has directly stated that Tou’s abilities are not below his own.

Shouheikun was said to be stronger than Moubu in his youth when he served Kou Shou and was promoted to a higher rank than Ouki which in and of itself debatably means that his overall ability and strength are > Ouki. 

Renpa has Kaishibou who has been directly compared to him multiple times (more on that later.)

Riboku has Bananji. Hell Houken technically is Riboku’s subordinates lol. 

Kou En had Kanmei Who one shot Oukotsu.

You can’t just say “because some generals have no subordinates Ouki Level, that means no generals do.” Because that’s a fallacious and an objectively falsifiable statement.

Anyway, as for Gyou’Un: 

He was directly compared to Gaimou by Shin, Gaimou Who was the definition of a purely Martial general and someone who Ouki and Renpa both avoided fighting. 

Gyou’Un also represented the martial strength of a top tier general who, unlike Ouki and Renpa, did not possess any fighting strength himself, meaning Gyou’Un has got to be strong as hell if this dude represents the strength of a 3GH.

Gyou’Un has also defeated Ouhon in a fight, Ouhon who is ~ Earl Shi Level when the Earl was a venerable top tier. Gyou’Un also fought >= Shin Who one shot Gakuei.

You act like Ouki has much higher Martial strength than some others based on Ouki’s achievements in life as a general, but those two things aren’t necessarily correlated.



barreltheif said:


> Bananji and Kaishibou are vastly weaker than Renpa. Gyou'un is in between.



What? Kaishibou was stated multiple times over the course of this manga to have strength on par with a Renpa. Once in the Sanyou arc and again in Western Zhao. And Bananji is comparable to him. 

You seem to accept that being a top tier general is not purely dependent on your Martial skill as evidenced by people like Kou Shou, Rinshoujou, Riboku, Ousen, etc. But you also think that Renpa would low diff Bananji or Kaishibou? Who have never been stated to be any weaker than him and on the contrary have been directly compared to him? I don’t understand.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> There have been other generals debatably DO have people close to Ouki though. Hell Zenou himself would debatably smash Ouki quickly.


Er fuck no... you got this shit wrong. If Zenou could smash Ouki, Ouki wouldn't have lived as long as he did, Ouki by the time he died should more or less be in his 70's, and he is still a fucking contender as one of the strongest.. Just a reminder that Ouki is a general from the time of the current's emperor's Grandfather.

 Zenou does look big but is not above Ouki.



Major Lee Hung said:


> But regardless, what about all the generals who actually do have subordinates around Ouki Level? Why didn’t you mention them?
> 
> Ouki has directly stated that Tou’s abilities are not below his own.




Because there's literally no subordinate that has appeared to be around Ouki's level. Using Tou as an example is not even appropriate considering Tou is literally used as Ouki's replacement. And Tou doesn't even have anyone equal to him except the current top general. He isn't some run of the mill fodder like the subordinates.

Tou literally demolished a battlefield the one time the author made him fight.



Major Lee Hung said:


> imou Who was the definition of a purely Martial general and someone who Ouki and Renpa both avoided fighting.




they didn't avoid him because of them being scared, they didn't want to fight him because they don't see the same potential to him as themselves.

there's literally a wiki input for this shit.



> other Great Generals such as  or  never bothered dueling him considering the fact that *he lacked something worth fighting for,* which limited his true potential, a*nd made him unworthy of a monster such as Ou Ki, who stated that he would be worthy of being sent to the next world in a duel once he found that sentiment.*



Ouki literally said that if they had a duel he would send him to the next world.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Er fuck no... you got this shit wrong. If Zenou could smash Ouki, Ouki wouldn't have lived as long as he did, Ouki by the time he died should more or less be in his 70's, and he is still a fucking contender as one of the strongest.. Just a reminder that Ouki is a general from the time of the current's emperor's Grandfather.
> 
> Zenou does look big but is not above Ouki.





I almost don’t want to respond to this because literally everything is wrong, but here goes anyway: 

“If Zenou could smash Ouki, Ouki wouldn't have lived as long as he did” 

You act like there are thousands of dudes as strong as Zenou running around when Zenou is stronger than 99.9% of the literal millions of people who have appeared in this manga.

Shin is about to become a general at 22. Ouki was likely the same. Mougou died in his 70s Ouki was clearly no where near as old as him. I’m surprised anyone could interpret that Ouki was fucking 70 lol. 

Don’t forget that Zenou mauled Kisui, a Martial General who could’ve become a 3GH. Zenou is very probably the strongest character in the entire manga. Lol

I just don’t even know how you made any of these conclusions with a straight face.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> You act like there are thousands of dudes as strong as Zenou running around when Zenou is stronger than 99.9% of the literal millions of people who have appeared in this manga.




 I had a late entry.

Zenou is not on the same level as Ouki. Seriously you need to get out of your delusion big men = strong men, manga don't follow that shit. The real world does follow it but Kingdom is not the real world.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Don’t forget that Zenou mauled Kisui, a Martial General who could’ve become a 3GH. Zenou is very probably the strongest character in the entire manga. Lol




Not everyone of 3gh is strong. So that's pointless you literally have one of the 3 great heaven as a sickly dude in his fucking death bed.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Mougou died in his 70s Ouki was clearly no where near as old as him. I’m surprised anyone could interpret that Ouki was fucking 70 lol.



Did you forget that Renpa is as fucking old as Mougou.

 Ouki is more or less older or equal to fucking Renpa. Fuck Renpa was already a general before Mougou remade his career in Qin. We had a  full back story for that shit.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Not everyone of 3gh is strong. So that's pointless you literally have one the 3 great heaven as a sickly dude.



Martial generals are strong. Kisui is a martial general. Pretty self explanatory. 



shade0180 said:


> I had a late entry.
> 
> Zenou is not on the same level as Ouki. Seriously you need to get out of your delusion big men = strong men, manga don't follow that shit. The real world does follow it but Kingdom is not the real world.



It’s funny, because you acknowledge that the real world does follow those laws, when we are discussing a manga more grounded in realism than 90% of other manga lol. 

In Kingdom, Big men = strong men. This isn’t One Piece where midget Luffy can defeat Giant Katakuri.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> It’s funny, because you acknowledge that the real world does follow those laws, when we are discussing a manga more grounded in realism than 90% of other manga lol.



Are you fucking serious Kingdom has never been grounded to realism..

 Seriously you are delusional. They aren't tossing Mountains around but that doesn't mean they are grounded in realism, Kingdom character has been cutting building size boulders since the beginning of the series, they are cutting through solid metal like it is made of tissue paper and other shit.

Even Shin at his weakest had multiple superhuman feats...

seriously your argument about realism is bullshit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> In Kingdom, Big men = strong men. This isn’t One Piece where midget Luffy can defeat Giant Katakuri.




Fuck no, look at fucking Bajio and Tajifu.

 Look at fucking Kyou kai.

There's literally a lot of example where big men =/= strong men in the series.

Zenou is bigger than Renpa and we all fucking know he isn't stronger than him.

Seriously.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

Alright, I’m ignoring you. Not going to discuss things with a dude who has garnered 400 likes over 27K posts lmfao. It’s clear you aren’t a legitimate poster.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Alright, I’m ignoring you. Not going to discuss things with a dude who has garnered 400 likes over 27K posts lmfao. It’s clear you aren’t a legitimate poster.




Because like correlate to being a legitimate poster when you literally stay at a single section. OBD isn't the cafe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Rinko and Bajio are not as strong as Gyou’Un, Rinko was defeated by Shin pretty early on, Gyou’Un would Man-handle that version of Shin. Not sure what either of these two have done to warrant being as strong as the Martial Might of Zhou lol
> 
> And Yotanwa is stronger than Bajio. She killed a dude who stalemated Bajio easily.


My guy

Rinko dying was literally plot. And he has one of the highest general body counts in the series. He was renpas Tou and spearheaded direct assulted into the strongest unit in the army everytime


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

Mouten said:


> you do realize that Kanki brought him to heel ?



Same way Kou Shou brought Shouheikun to heel Rinshoujou brought Gyou’Un to heel. Through raw charisma/brains.



Zhen Chan said:


> My guy
> 
> Rinko dying was literally plot. And he has one of the highest general body counts in the series. He was renpas Tou and spearheaded direct assulted into the strongest unit in the army everytime



Rinko died because he couldn’t defeat Sword-teen Shin. It’s not a bad thing, Shin was very strong back then.

But the Shin who defeated Rinko <<<< the Shin who got overwhelmed by Gyou’Un.

Hell Rinko is weaker than Kaishibou and Kyou En as a fighter. Kaishibou being confirmed to be in Renpa’s strength tier and Kyou En being one of the Ten Bows.

I feel like you guys don’t know the difference between tactical acumen and fighting ability. Rinko’s Tactical acumen/leadership ability was extremely high. As a fighter tho, he was 4th strongest among Renpa and the 4HK


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 1, 2019)

Mouten said:


> Kyoukai would murder lots of characters in your top 10, OP.
> 
> Ouki should be #1
> 
> Shin is definitely not weaker than Ouhon.



Kyoukai has poor stamina, I doubt she’d even beat Tou. She has high Martial ability but terrible stamina and almost no brute strength

Ouki would not defeat Kanmei or Moubu for sure. Zenou and current Houken would very likely defeat him as well.

Shin fought Gyou’Un for like, a day and did nothing to him.

Ouhon escaped his Raigoku and put a spear through his arm in like 10 minutes.

Current Ouhon would quite literally one shot current Shin


----------



## Gledania (Jul 3, 2019)

I recent the fact that Kyoukai is not in your top 10 Major kun


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I recent the fact that Kyoukai is not in your top 10 Major kun



She has the second greatest martial skill in the series behind Houken, but her stamina and power are lackluster.

I can’t see her defeating Ouhon lol.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 3, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> I can’t see her defeating Ouhon lol.



from what I've seen on her stat she would murder ouhon.

She even said she would beat houken after 6 months training.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> from what I've seen on her stat she would murder ouhon.
> 
> She even said she would beat houken after 6 months training.



Her stats? You mean the databooks? I probably should’ve mentioned that I ignore those...lol

Yeah she did say that, but I just don’t believe her. Lmfao


----------



## Gledania (Jul 3, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Her stats? You mean the databooks? I probably should’ve mentioned that I ignore those...lol
> 
> Yeah she did say that, but I just don’t believe her. Lmfao



Why don't you believe them ? Did they contradict the manga itself at some point ?


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why don't you believe them ? Did they contradict the manga itself at some point ?



Contradict? Not really but there’s some extremely weird stuff there.

For example, in strength:

Shou Mou has a 93 and Ouki has a 98. A 5 point difference. This resulted in Shou Mou getting one shot.

Mougou has an 89 and Renpa has a 97. An 8 point difference. This resulted in a slugfest where Mougou performed very respectably and even survived the fight.

So even if we make excuses for Shou Mou or say that it was just circumstantial, that’s still a huge inconsistency.

Shouheikun has a 90 in strength, technically making him weaker than Shou Mou. I don’t care how out of practice Shouheikun might be, I refuse to believe someone rumored to be stronger than Moubu in his peak would get one shot by Ouki. Lol

There’s other weird things there too but these are the most offensive imo. Lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Contradict? Not really but there’s some extremely weird stuff there.
> 
> For example, in strength:
> 
> ...


Mou gou was boosted by the status of being a great general

He got his weight up


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jul 4, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mou gou was boosted by the status of being a great general
> 
> He got his weight up



I don’t even know what you just said. Lol

However you look at it, the databooks are weird as hell and shouldn’t be taken seriously


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> I don’t even know what you just said. Lol
> 
> However you look at it, the databooks are weird as hell and shouldn’t be taken seriously


the series has different rankings.


Shou mou is a general.

Mou gou and ouki are great general.


----------

